# Neuer Abo-Service



## nulchking (10. April 2010)

Also der neue AboService ist echt nicht das wahre...
Habe am  25. März eine Naricht geschrieben das meine Aboprämie defekt ist, wieder einmal 
Beim ersten mal hat alles reibungslos und schnell geklappt, da war noch der alte Service am werkeln. Nun habe ich vom neuen am 30. März eine Antwort erhalten das mir eine Rücksendemarke zugeschickt wird. Doch heute 10 Tage später ist noch nichts da beim letzten habe ich nach 3! Tagen die Marke erhalten. Finde das echt traurig das sich die Qualität beim Service verschlechtert hat anstatt sich durch einen Wechsel zu verbessern...​


----------



## nulchking (19. April 2010)

Langsam ist es echt lächerlich.
Bis heute ist immer noch keine Marke da, hatte deswegen am Donnerstag eine E-Mail abgeschickt und heute ist immer noch nichts da.
Langsam ist es echt nervig denn beim vorherigen "Aboverwalter" war die Antwort meistens schon am nächsten Tag da 
Und so heißt es warten und weiterhin auf einem defekten produkt rumsitzen...


----------



## nulchking (26. April 2010)

Und noch eine Woche vorbei ohne erhalt des Rücksendeformulars....


----------



## Painkiller (26. April 2010)

Schreib am besten eine PN an PCGH_Thilo....

Der kann da am ehesten was machen....


----------



## PCGH_Marco (27. April 2010)

nulchking schrieb:


> Und noch eine Woche vorbei ohne erhalt des Rücksendeformulars....



Inzwischen Antwort bekommen?

Grüße
Marco


----------



## nulchking (28. April 2010)

Es ist inzwischen sogar angekommen, welch ein wunder :hust:
Postdatum vom 23.04


----------



## Schosch666 (20. Mai 2010)

Ich habe auch ein Problem mit dem Aboservice: vor etwa 5 Monaten 2-Jahres-Abo mit Nesteq-Netzteil-Prämie bestellt, Mitte April wurde abgebucht, keine Prämie bisher. Bei diversen Anrufen und einigen extrem verzögerten E-Mails bekam ich unterschiedlichste Aussagen zum Verbleib der Prämie. Mal hieß es, das Netzteil würde per Spedition SLC mit einer Lieferzeit von bis zu vier Wochen (Eselskarren?!?!?) geliefert, dann war es eine nachweisbare DHL-Sendung, jetzt mittlerweile soll es ein nicht nachweisbares Päckchen gewesen sein, dass Mitte April verschickt wurde und ich soll eine rechtsverbindliche Erklärung abgeben, dass nichts angekommen ist. Auf weitere Detailfragen per E-Mail bisher keine Antwort mehr und ich seh es nicht mehr ein, weitere Telefonate zu führen - sorry, aber Service ist etwas ganz anderes


----------



## Atosch (20. Mai 2010)

Komischerweise werden die Prämien seit dem Wechsel auch immer blöder.
Kann zufall sein aber egal


----------



## Schosch666 (20. Mai 2010)

Naja, das Netzteil gefällt mir schon und etwas Auswahl ist ja auch noch vorhanden.

Heute hat mich ein sehr netter Support-Mitarbeiter von Computec direkt angeschrieben und meine Prämie heute noch zur post gebracht - somit sollte das Warten endlich ein Ende haben


----------



## Atosch (20. Mai 2010)

Ja schon aber die gibt es ja mittlerweile auch nicht mehr


----------



## Schosch666 (22. Mai 2010)

Dank, Lob und Anerkennung für Computec!!!!
Das Netzteil kam wie versprochen heute per DHL-Paket an und ist schon eingebaut


----------



## Eurofighter97 (4. Juni 2010)

Moin
Ich möchte mich jetzt nach langen warten auch mal Beschweren.
Habe im Dezember 2009 ein 2 Jahres Abo abgeschlossen, im April 2010 wurde das Geld abgebucht.
( Super habe ich gedacht, das Netzteil kommt ja dann bald)
Denkste, es ist immer noch nicht da. Ich frage mich, ob das Material erst geschürft und abgebaut werden muß .
Habe denen jetzt 3 Mails gesendet ,im abstand von 2 Wochen, wollte denen ja ein Chance geben. habe deswegen nicht jeden Tag eine Gesendet (Habe an das gute bei denen geglaubt) .
Die Antwort Mails, waren  Standard Antworten.

Ich Hoffe das jemand von PCGH, mir bei diesem Problem helfen kann.

Gruß Eurofighter97
Ps 
Loben kann ich Computec nur das sie schnell beim abbuchen sind


----------



## Landskronspezi (14. Juni 2010)

habe das gleiche problem:

mitte januar 2 jahresabo bestellt (allerdings mit bequiet netzteil 480W), mit bankeinzug, mitte april wurde allerdings erst abgebucht, mehrmal angefragt, wo meine prämie bleibt, immer wieder vertröstet, heut bekomme ich dann ne mail mit "ist nicht mehr lieferbar", angeblich wegen zu großer nachfrage, wenn man mir mein geld gleich bei abobeginn abgebucht hätte, dann hätte man mir auch die prämie zusenden können, dann stand auch noch drin das man versucht hat noch ein nesteq-netzteil aufzutreiben und ich könnte mir auch eine neue prämie aussuchen, was soll dieser quatsch, momentan gibt es nix was ich gebrauchen könnte, entweder ich bekomme meine prämie (bequiet-etzteil) oder ich trete vom abo zurück,

ich hatte schonmal ein abo, mit dem g15 tastatur von logietech, da ging das, abo bestellt, geld abgebucht, prämie erhalten

PCGH übernehmen Sie


----------



## Atosch (14. Juni 2010)

Sag ich ja keine tollen Prämien kein guter Service.
Ich habe eine Premium Ausgabe der PCGH bestellt (letzte oder Vorletzte).
Die habe ich überhauptnicht bekommen.
Nur 2 Mahnungen das ich Zahlen soll.
Nach der ersten habe ich angerunfen und bescheid gegeben, das die Ausgabe nie angekommen ist. Da hat es geheißen, dass die Bestellung aus dem System genommen wird. Dann kam die 2. Mahnung. Wieder angerufen. Diesmal hat es glaube ich wirklich geklappt.


----------



## abo@computec.de (14. Juni 2010)

Landskronspezi schrieb:


> habe das gleiche problem:
> 
> mitte januar 2 jahresabo bestellt (allerdings mit bequiet netzteil 480W), mit bankeinzug, mitte april wurde allerdings erst abgebucht, mehrmal angefragt, wo meine prämie bleibt, immer wieder vertröstet, heut bekomme ich dann ne mail mit "ist nicht mehr lieferbar", angeblich wegen zu großer nachfrage, wenn man mir mein geld gleich bei abobeginn abgebucht hätte, dann hätte man mir auch die prämie zusenden können, dann stand auch noch drin das man versucht hat noch ein nesteq-netzteil aufzutreiben und ich könnte mir auch eine neue prämie aussuchen, was soll dieser quatsch, momentan gibt es nix was ich gebrauchen könnte, entweder ich bekomme meine prämie (bequiet-etzteil) oder ich trete vom abo zurück,
> 
> ...



Hallo Landskronspezi,
um in Ihrem Fall entscheiden zu können, bräuchten wir auch ein paar Daten mehr - gerne als PN an uns direkt.
Anschrift des Abonnenten, Anschrift des Prämienempfängers, Abo-Kundennummer, ggf. die Bestellbestätigungsmail weiterleiten.


Bitte bedenken Sie, dass Prämien immer nur in begrenzter Stückzahl lieferbar sind und wir dennoch alles unternehmen, um jeden einzelnen Abonnenten zufriedenstellend beliefern zu können - dass dies in Ihrem Fall nicht geklappt hat, möchten wir um Entschuldigung bitten und versuchen, dennoch eine für Sie passende Prämie auszuwählen.

Abo-Service Computec


----------



## Eurofighter97 (14. Juni 2010)

Das hört sich ja überhaupt nicht gut an , da bin ich ja gespannt wann ich das Netzteil bekommen werde. War auch ein Be-Quiet Netzteil.
Gruß Eurofighter97


----------



## Landskronspezi (14. Juni 2010)

@eurofighter97, wenn du bis jetzt das netzteil noch nie hast kannst du es glaub ich abschreiben, melde dich per PN an beitrag 15 (abo@computec.de), ich bekomm jetzt das Tagan TG500-BZ, keine anderen haben sie nicht mehr


----------



## Eurofighter97 (14. Juni 2010)

Hallo Landskronspezi
Habe ich gestern gemacht per Mail, und als antwort habe ich das bekommen 
*bitte wenden Sie sich direkt an den Kundenservice - dort wird Ihnen direkt geholfen.
Kontakt: computec@dpv.de* und dort habe ich schon ein Paar Mails gesendet.
Aber vielen dank
Ich warte noch ein Paar Tage und dann werde ich sehen wie ich weiter vorgehen werde, ich finde PCGH ja super , deswegen habe ich ja ein Abo gemacht,denke aber das ich es wohl bald wieder im Handel kaufen werde.
Gruß Eurofighter97


----------



## Landskronspezi (14. Juni 2010)

eurofighter, kann dir nur empfehlen hier ne PN an den benutzer abo@computec.de zu schicken, haben die sache jetzt geklärt, das netzteil wollten sie heut auch gleich rausschicken
über kundenservice@dpv.de bekam ich immer nur zu hören bzw. zu lesen ich solle geduld haben, mit der nächsten lieferung würde meine prämie rausgehen und heut als höhepunkt kam dann es gibt keine mehr und ich solle mir ne neue prämie aussuchen
wie gesagt, ich kann es dir nur empfehlen das hier im forum über PN zu machen, ging besser und schneller als per e-mail, wenn du jetzt allerdings das bequiet bekommst würde ich mich verarscht vorkommen


----------



## Eurofighter97 (14. Juni 2010)

@Landskronspezi
Das Habe ich ja gestern gemacht, und die Antwort von abo@computec.de

War diese
bitte wenden Sie sich direkt an den Kundenservice - dort wird Ihnen direkt geholfen.
Kontakt: computec@dpv.de
Habe denen heute noch eine Mail gesendet mal sehen 

Gruß Eurofighter97

Ps
dann sollen sie mir das auch Senden   Tagan TG500-BZ


----------



## krosteppi (15. Juni 2010)

Tja da scheine ich ja nicht der einzige zu sein, der Probleme mit seiner Prämie hat.

Habe Ende Dezember das DVD 2 Jahres Abo bestellt und das BeQuiet Netzteil dazu, im April wurde dann abgebucht aber von meinem Netzteil weit und breit keine Spur. 
Dann ist mir auch noch mein altes Netzteil durchgebrannt. Die Not war groß, also schnell ein billges Ersatznetzteil gekauft in der Hoffnung dass bald meine Prämie eintrifft.
Da wurde leider nichts draus. Nach mehrmaligem Anrufen beim Service wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass das BeQuiet nicht mehr lieferbar wäre, aber man könnte mir alternativ ein Laser Mouse anbieten.
Was soll ich bitte schön mit einer Mouse??
Nach weiteren Telefonaten wurde mir dann als Alternative ein Cougar CM 550 (Cablemanagement) angeboten. Dieses Angebot habe ich dann angenommen und 2 Tage später hatte ich tatsächlich ein Netzteil in der Hand. nur leider nicht das CM 550 (Cablemanagement), sondern das Cougar 550 (ohne Cablemanagement).
Also wieder anrufen. Nun wurde mir gesagt ich soll das Netzteil wieder zurückschicken, ein paar Zeilen Text dazu schreiben und man würde mir dass richtige Netzteil schicken. Dass war am 25.05.2010, seit dem hab ich nicht mehr gehört.
Das war definitiv das Letzte Abo welches ich mir von diesem Verlag geholt habe. Dieses Abo werde ich in den nächsten Tagen kündigen, nicht dass ich das hinterher noch vergesse.

Gruß

Krosteppi


----------



## Eurofighter97 (15. Juni 2010)

Moin
Willkommen im Club krosteppi.
Habe heute auch ein Angebot für Mäuse bekommen.
Ich habe ein G9x Maus. also kann ich die nicht gebrauchen.
Werde denen mal gleich wieder eine Mail Senden.
Mal Sehen ob der Vorspann solang wird wie bei Star Wars

Gruß Eurofighter97


----------



## abo@computec.de (15. Juni 2010)

Eurofighter97 schrieb:


> @Landskronspezi
> Das Habe ich ja gestern gemacht, und die Antwort von abo@computec.de
> 
> War diese
> ...



@Eurofighter97:
Tagan TG500 ist leider ebenfalls kein Lagerbestand mehr vorhanden. Der Kundenservice computec@dpv.de kann ihnen aber direkt Alternativ-Prämien anbieten. Der Eingang Ihrer Mail an den Kundenservice wird mit einer Antwort-Mail (inkl. Vorgangsnummer) bestätigt - bitte habt Verständnis, dass Antworten manchmal ein bischen Zeit in Anspruch nehmen.
In Ihrer Mail an abo@computec.de war leider auch nicht ersichtlich, um welche Prämie es sich handelt.

Gruß
abo@computec.de


----------



## Atosch (15. Juni 2010)

@Redaktion das ganze Prämiendebakel ist doch schon langsam lächerlich oder?
1. Keine vernünftigen Prämien.
2. Wenn es welche gibt, dann sins Sie gleich vergriffen.
3. Ewige Reaktionszeit auf Aboabschlüsse

ist das der gewollte Standard?


----------



## Eurofighter97 (15. Juni 2010)

Hallo 
@ abo@computec.de Habe ja ein Angebot heute bekommen, Kann aber keine Zweite Maus gebrauchen.
Hätten sie Damals das Be-Quit 460 Watt Netzteil nicht als Abo Prämie gehabt, dann hätte ich (Noch) Kein Abo abgeschlossen.

Gruß Eurofighter97


----------



## Landskronspezi (15. Juni 2010)

@eurofighter, hab heut schon das tagan bekommen, das es das aber auch nimmer gibt, ohne worte


----------



## Eurofighter97 (15. Juni 2010)

Moin @Landskronspezi
Das nennt man Wohl anfüttern, und dann .......... sry denke ich mir .Sonst werde ich noch gekickt .
Gruß Eurofighter97
Ps 
Hätte es bei jeden anderen Verlag gedacht, aber das man hier so ein Ärger hat, Nie und Nimmer


----------



## Controler (15. Juni 2010)

Hallo Zusammen, wollte mich auch mal anschließen....

habe im April das Premiumabo bestellt. Vorher tel. abgefragt, ob die Radeon 5750 noch zu haben ist und Computec meinte:" Kein Thema, wir haben noch genügend Karten auf Lager". Keine zwölf Stunden später hatten die ein Fax von mir. Hat auch gut geklappt. Anfang Mai kam die erste Ausgabe, ende Mai wurde das Geld abgebucht, anfang Juni die nächste Ausgabe und Heute ein Brief, dass die Prämie leider nicht mehr lieferbar wäre

Am besten sind die Ausreden: ...Grafikchip nicht in ausreichender Menge prodoziert..... daher kann nicht nachbestellt werden...... Prämien werden nach Eingang der Bestellung vesendet ......

Komisch... wenn wirklich in 12 Stunden die "Mengen" vergriffen waren, möchte ich doch mal hier fragen, ob hier glückliche User sind, die diese Pämie erhalten haben (Saphiere Radeon 5750 Vapor X)   <-- ich hoffe is richtig geschrieben


----------



## Eiche (16. Juni 2010)

bei mir das gleiche erst falsche prämie gelifert  bekommen Mugen2 wollte ich nicht 
umgehend zurückgesendet (nächsten werktag)
1woche später angerufen vertröstet "das dauert 3wochen"
jetzt 2monate später keine antwort 
angerufen die prämie ist nicht mehr verfügbar (prolimatech megahalems Rev B.) und meine email (keiner dort wusste was davon)war weg


----------



## Atosch (17. Juni 2010)

Ich finde irgendwer von der Redaktion sollte mal sagen was da Sache ist mit der ganzen Abo-Geschichte.
Ich würde gerne wieder Ein Abo abschließen wenn eine Verbesserung des Service und der Prämienauswahl absehbar ist.
Aber so ist das Abo im Moment ein No-Go. .... leider


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (17. Juni 2010)

Controler schrieb:


> Komisch... wenn wirklich in 12 Stunden die "Mengen" vergriffen waren, möchte ich doch mal hier fragen, ob hier glückliche User sind, die diese Pämie erhalten haben (Saphiere Radeon 5750 Vapor X)   <-- ich hoffe is richtig geschrieben



Hallo,

Ganz offen gesprochen verlief das Abo-Angebot nicht besonders glücklich. Die Nachfrage nach der Prämie wurde heillos unterschätzt - und solche Mengen an Grafikkarten, wie wir sie hätten gebrauchen können, bekommt man nicht beim Händler um die Ecke. Warum vom Service versprochen wurde, wir hätten noch Karten, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Da bleibt mir auch nur die Option, beim Dienstleister nachzuhaken.

Wir nehmen aus der Aktion aber Einiges mit - eine Prämie wie die Grafikkarte wird es nicht mehr geben, solange es keinen geplanten Fallback gibt.



Atosch schrieb:


> Ich finde irgendwer von der Redaktion sollte mal sagen was da Sache ist mit der ganzen Abo-Geschichte.
> Ich würde gerne wieder Ein Abo abschließen wenn eine Verbesserung des Service und der Prämienauswahl absehbar ist.
> Aber so ist das Abo im Moment ein No-Go. .... leider



Leider mischen sich hier im Feedbackthread sehr viele unterschiedliche Anliegen, die man nicht so ohne Weiteres auf einen Nenner bringen kann. Zum Teil sind es "Altlasten", Probleme also, die durch den Umstieg auf den neuen Dienstleister und durch technische Anfangsschwierigkeiten entstanden sind. Diese sind nach meinem Informationsstand behoben - allerdings melden sich hier auch Leute, die noch 2009 Probleme hatten.

Generell gehe ich davon aus, dass eine reguläre Prämienbestellung kein Problem darstellt. Das zeigen auch viele positive Reaktionen, die hier verständlicherweise nicht landen. 

Jeder Problemfall muss für sich betrachtet werden und wird so auch gelöst. Ich möchte hier überhaupt nichts schön reden, aber es gibt beispielsweise auch Fälle, wo sich Kunden lauthals über eine fehlende Abolieferung beschweren, wo noch nicht mal die Rechnung bezahlt wurde. Auch das kann mal im Eifer des Gefechts passieren.

Falls ihr das Gefühl habt, nicht mehr weiterzukommen, steht euch weiterhin der Weg über eine PN an mich offen. Das hat bisher noch (fast) immer geholfen.


----------



## Eurofighter97 (17. Juni 2010)

Moin
Was ich nur nicht verstehe,das man erst im Forum darüber Schreiben muß,bevor da überhaupt etwas passiert. 
Ich denkemal das ich bis jetzt noch nichts Schriftliches bekommen hätte, wenn ich mich nicht im Forum darüber beschwert hätte.
Hätte man mir damals nicht eine Mail Senden können , das es das Netzteil nicht mehr gibt!
Bin nur gespannt wie lange die Geschichte noch dauert???
Gruß Eurofighter97


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (17. Juni 2010)

Hi,

das kann ich im Einzelfall nicht beantworten. Ich habe aber jetzt den hausinternen Kollegen darauf angesetzt, das direkt mit Dir aus der Welt zu schaffen. Wir finden da bestimmt eine Lösung.

Grüße,
Thilo


----------



## Eurofighter97 (17. Juni 2010)

Moin
Erstmal vielen dank das sich etwas bewegt. Ich werde abwarten .
Gruß Eurofighter97


----------



## Controler (17. Juni 2010)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ganz offen gesprochen verlief das Abo-Angebot nicht besonders glücklich. Die Nachfrage nach der Prämie wurde heillos unterschätzt - und solche Mengen an Grafikkarten, wie wir sie hätten gebrauchen können, bekommt man nicht beim Händler um die Ecke. Warum vom Service versprochen wurde, wir hätten noch Karten, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Da bleibt mir auch nur die Option, beim Dienstleister nachzuhaken.
> 
> ...



Also erst mal danke für eine Reaktion. 
Warum ist der Dienstleister nicht in der Lage bei solchen Angeboten den Kunden vorher zu informieren, dass eine Lieferung der Prämie nicht mehr möglich ist?!? 
Stattdessen wird brav die erste Ausgabe veschickt, 3 Wochen später das Geld abgebucht, die nächste Ausgabe verschickt und dann, 2 Monate später ein Schreiben kommt mit der Info, dass die Prämie nicht mehr Liefarbar ist. Von den Ersatzprämien die Angeboten werden mal ganz zu schweigen (lächerlich)

Für mich ist das Thema erledigt. Ich habe das Angebot von Computec wargenommen und bin vom Vertrag zurückgetreten und werde mir zukünftig die Zeitung wieder an der Tanke holen.


Für mich sieht die ganze Sache etwas eigenartig aus, da auch sofort von Computec angeboten wurde, das ich zurücktreten kann.... naja... aus Fehlern lernt man


----------



## Atosch (18. Juni 2010)

Controler schrieb:


> Von den Ersatzprämien die Angeboten werden mal ganz zu schweigen (lächerlich)




genau das wäre alles halb so wild wenn es vernünftige Prämien gäbe.


----------



## Eurofighter97 (25. Juni 2010)

Moin

Erstmal vielen Dank das es jetzt geklappt hat, mit dem Netzteil.
Danke PCGH_Thilo das du dich darum gekümmert hast.
Ich denkemal es wird jetzt Bergauf gehen, mit dem Abo Shop.
Und nochmal vielen dank an  Spachmüller.

Gruß Eurofighter97


----------



## kmf (10. Juli 2010)

Auch von mir ein ganz herzliches Danke destiniert an den Chef der Redaktion. 

Durch seine Intervention nenne ich jetzt einen 750 Watt Netzteilboliden von Nesteq in der Goldversion mein Eigen.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (11. Juli 2010)

Eigentlich sollte das alles ohne mein Zutun funzen 



Controler schrieb:


> Für mich sieht die ganze Sache etwas eigenartig  aus, da auch sofort von Computec angeboten wurde, das ich zurücktreten  kann.... naja... aus Fehlern lernt man



Das war die einzig vernünftige Reaktion - und die hätte früher von uns  kommen müssen.


----------



## Atosch (11. Juli 2010)

Das is leider der Unterschied zwischen Theorie und Praxis


----------



## Jun2007 (20. Juli 2010)

Hi zusammen, 
wollte mich nur mal melden. 
Hab mein Abo am 05.06. abgeschlossen PCGH Premium. Am 07.06.2010 bekam ich einen netten Brief, daß mein Abo am 07.07.2010 beginnt. Der Betrag wurde letzte Woche abgebucht. 
Das Beste ist, dass die Prämie bereits heute schon angekommen ist. 
Super kann ich nur sagen.
Weiter so


----------



## Realmaximus (18. Oktober 2011)

So, Thema ist ein wenig eingeschlafen aber ich hab jetzt auch voll den Mist.
24.09.2011 Abo bestellt, 2 Jahre PC Games Hardware. Prämie Superflower 2000R-Bk.
Nach des öfteren nachhaken, Nee der wird nachbestellt, Sie bekommen den auf jeden Fall.
Ok dachte ich mir, holste schon mal neuen CPU, Board usw. Am 04.10.2010 Geld abgebucht.
Am 13.10.2010 verschickt, naja heute der reinfall, falsche Prämie bekommen.
Es ist ein Shinobi Window, den ich absolut nicht brauchen kann. Nach nem Anruf beim Service, keine Ahnung ob ihre Prämie noch lieferbar ist. Denk mir ok, Lieferung oder Info so lange raus ziehen bis man kein Rücktrittsrecht mehr hat.
Frau am Telefon, naja zurücktreten geht jetzt nicht mehr 14 Tage sind rum. Die wollen einen doch verarschen, oder?
Morgen ruf ich noch bei einer anderen Nummer an, werde berichten.
LG
Realmaximus


----------



## Realmaximus (19. Oktober 2011)

Omg, nun hab ich eine andere Nummer angerufen und die haben mir nun gesagt das bei denen  eine andere Prämie als Bestellung steht.
Aber ich habe doch vom System damals eine Bestellbestätigung bekommen. Jetzt schickt man mir per Post, ich wiederhole, *per Post* nen Retourschein. Naja was soll ich dazu sagen. Zum Glück hab ich meinen alten Tower verkloppt.
Nun liegen nen i7 2600k, 16gb ram, ne gtx570, neues Netzteil usw hier rum und ich kann nichts damit tun.
Naja zum Glück hab ich nicht aufgerüstet für Battlefield 3, weil dass kommt nächste Woche ja schon raus.
*Ironie aus*
Ist sowas normal? Habt ihr auch so Erfahrungswerte gesammelt?
LG
Realmaximus


----------



## abo@computec.de (26. Oktober 2011)

Realmaximus schrieb:


> So, Thema ist ein wenig eingeschlafen aber ich hab jetzt auch voll den Mist.
> 24.09.2011 Abo bestellt, 2 Jahre PC Games Hardware. Prämie Superflower 2000R-Bk.
> Nach des öfteren nachhaken, Nee der wird nachbestellt, Sie bekommen den auf jeden Fall.
> Ok dachte ich mir, holste schon mal neuen CPU, Board usw. Am 04.10.2010 Geld abgebucht.
> ...


 
Hallo Realmaximus,
lassen Sie mir doch bitte kurz per per Mail Ihre Kontaktdaten und Kunden-Nr. sowie Bestellbestätigung zukommen.
Und zwar direkt zur Abo-Betreuung in den Verlag an: abo@computec.de
Hier muss logischerweise nach Ihrer Beschreibung ein Fehler vorliegen.
Die Gehäuse sind leider ausverkauft, dennoch versuchen wir dann für Sie individuell eine akzeptable Ersatzprämie zu finden.
Natürlich hat die Dame am Telefon nicht recht mit Ihrer Aussage, dass kein Rücktrittsrecht besteht - es wurde ja letztendlich nicht die bestellte Prämie geliefert.
Gruß
Abo-Service Computec



Realmaximus schrieb:


> Omg, nun hab ich eine andere Nummer angerufen und die haben mir nun gesagt das bei denen  eine andere Prämie als Bestellung steht.
> Aber ich habe doch vom System damals eine Bestellbestätigung bekommen. Jetzt schickt man mir per Post, ich wiederhole, *per Post* nen Retourschein. Naja was soll ich dazu sagen. Zum Glück hab ich meinen alten Tower verkloppt.
> Nun liegen nen i7 2600k, 16gb ram, ne gtx570, neues Netzteil usw hier rum und ich kann nichts damit tun.
> Naja zum Glück hab ich nicht aufgerüstet für Battlefield 3, weil dass kommt nächste Woche ja schon raus.
> ...


 
Und nochmal Hallo Realmaximus,
Das mit dem Retourenschein ist ok - damit kann das falsche Gehäuse für Sie kostenfrei per Post an uns zurückgeschickt werden.
Wie im vorigen Posting von mir geschrieben: Bitte Mail in diesem Falle direkt an uns abo@computec.de
Gruß
Abo-Service Computec


----------

